
Alexa, is he guilty of murder? Amazon device may have heard slaying, cops say - ourmandave
https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/crime/fl-ne-amazon-alexa-murder-investigation-20191031-qccpvdl6kng5hcx3z6eusxa264-story.html
======
phillipseamore
To keep in mind for the future; make sure to call out "Alexa", "Siri", "Hey
Google!" the next time I might be killed.

